# background Image soll sich nicht vervielfachen



## untread (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi, 

Ich möchte z.B in eine Tabelle ein spezielles Hintergrundbild geben (z.B.: bei News für verschiedene Kategorien) jedoch wenn der Inhalt größer wird und die Tabelle nach unten größer wird beginnt das Hintergrundbild wieder von "vorne".

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass das Bild nur einmal vorkommt und dann einfach ne normale Hintergrundfarbe ist, wenn der Inhalt größer wird?!


----------



## Fabian H (31. Dezember 2003)

```
.Tabelle {
  background-image: url(dein/hintergrund/bild.png);
  background-color: #123456;
  background-repeat: no-repeat;
}

[...]

<td class="Tabelle">
```
hth


----------



## untread (31. Dezember 2003)

danke! mal ausprobiern


----------

